# Miracle grow 24-8-16



## Ganja_Greg

Miracle grow All purpose plant food 24-8-16
how would this work for a 3 week old plant in flowering? no sign of sex yet


----------



## Pot Belly

It contains more nitrogen than a plant in flower needs.  It will delay flowering activity if used consistantly into flower.  Not the right kinda stuff.  Need lower first number, higher second 2 numbers in the nute formula for flowering.

If the plant is 3 weeks old, it is not mature enough to flower yet.  If the mature plant has been in flower for 3 weeks and no sign of sex, then you have light and or nute issues.


----------



## Mutt

and its a very powerful chem fert...very easy to burn the hell outa yer plants..start really light and work up.


----------



## Dubbaman

If im not mistaken arnt those the plant food sticks that youmake the hole and drop it in and it feeds for up to 3 months, IMO dont use it if your doing a fast grow, couple weeks of vegging and then off to flower. I used these food spikes in just plain top soil and vegged the plant for 3 months so it would use up all the available N that those give off before i went to flower. plant got a bit purple cause of it but nothing big all i had to do was up the P&K and it would have been fine,had i known then what i know now but the plant came out fine.

EDIT: the plant was vegged for 4 months total cause i didnt give the MG to them till after 4 weeks and these ones were outside too.


----------



## Mutt

Oh I thought it was the NEON green stuff :shocked:


----------



## Ganja_Greg

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> It contains more nitrogen than a plant in flower needs. It will delay flowering activity if used consistantly into flower. Not the right kinda stuff. Need lower first number, higher second 2 numbers in the nute formula for flowering.
> 
> If the plant is 3 weeks old, it is not mature enough to flower yet. If the mature plant has been in flower for 3 weeks and no sign of sex, then you have light and or nute issues.


 

well from my understanding you can start a plant into flower when ever you want? even if it doesnt show sex. the plant was on 24/7 6500k cfl lighting for 3 weeks , 2 days ago i switched it to flowering at 12/12 with 2700k cfl's i dont want a 7 foot tall monster in my micro grow cabinet , im going for a dwarf style plant with a smaller yield.


----------



## Ganja_Greg

its the blueish green sand like fert that you mix into water and it disolves..


----------



## Ganja_Greg

also , will epson salt be good for flowering? if i dont have any $ for good P level nutes


----------



## Dubbaman

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> well from my understanding you can start a plant into flower when ever you want? even if it doesnt show sex. the plant was on 24/7 6500k cfl lighting for 3 weeks , 2 days ago i switched it to flowering at 12/12 with 2700k cfl's i dont want a 7 foot tall monster in my micro grow cabinet , im going for a dwarf style plant with a smaller yield.


 
IMO you wouldnt want to use any plant food nutes in your stuff if your vegging gor so short of a time. Your plant wouldnt have the time necessary to utilize all of the nutes that line has. Although you can get some Alaska Bloom for the flower its a 0-10-10 mix and that should help fill in some nice fat budz.


----------



## Ganja_Greg

im actually in 12/12 right now.


----------



## Mutt

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> its the blueish green sand like fert that you mix into water and it disolves..


If your in flower you do not want to use that fert.
You need to get a bloom fert like Dubbman said.
That MG build up really bad make the harsh hard to smoke and screw up your PH in your soil...MG green stuff is nasty.


----------



## Ganja_Greg

ok thinking about doing this organic.  whats some good organic nutes . i heard bat **** and human **** work well? how to fert this thing with out having to take a dump in my pot? Bertha wouldnt enjoy my ugly butt anywhere near her.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Out here where I live we have stuff called Tagro...it is made from human waste  and manufacured from the sewer plant...use it in Pumkin garden for huge pumkins...think it would be to high in N for MJ...I may try makinging some tea from it to feed my plants..maybe.. but for now because I am new at this I do what works for others and thats Fox Farm nutes..hope this helps


----------



## Fretless

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> how to fert this thing with out having to take a dump in my pot? Bertha wouldnt enjoy my ugly butt anywhere near her.


 
  :holysheep: 
   Just get a chemical bloom fertilizer, and use it conservatively, and not within 2 weeks of harvest.


----------



## Sin inc

wow that targo stuff looks good but they said thats is the price for the soil and 12$ every 10 miles there truck travel's to get to your door.


----------



## laylow6988

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> im actually in 12/12 right now.


 
Just because you are in 12/12 don't mean you are flowering. What strain are you growing? Because I've got $100 that says it don't flower for like another month. It's too young. But, she will flower when ready. You can keep the 12/12 going until she is ready. But it might add to some more growth if you were to leave the lights on a longer cycle.


----------



## shuggy4105

worm castings are a great organic fert and MJ will grow straight out the stuff!
it`s expensive though so just pre-mix and add top-covering at regular intervals.
you can flower straight away, there`s some good pics in the gallery from "E-man" when he flowered from the beggining with no veg-he got a 30cm small cola.....looked weird man, the bud looked good though.
i miss that dude.


----------



## trillions of atoms

all i have to say is ive had plants flower as little as two and three leafed seedlings. to say they are in 12-12 but wont flower for a month is a farse....the growth might be stunted but as soon as they realise its time to show sex, they do. and it takes less than a month for them to understand what cycle they are in. it might take a couple weeks to show but once they hit dark for over 11 hrs they will go into flowering immediately. it just takes more time to show because the quantity of leaf matter and the amount of energy to make the sex organs makes it take longer because the less leaf the less energy the less growth the more time to show.

yeild WILL be effected and total growth height is lowered but it can be done...ive got photos if u need them


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Sin inc said:
			
		

> wow that targo stuff looks good but they said thats is the price for the soil and 12$ every 10 miles there truck travel's to get to your door.


 
Yeah but if you go to the sewer plant..you can get a few 5 gallon buckets for free..I use my own truck in the spring to get a yard for $8  my tamato plants get the size of soft balls...I am thinking on making some tea this spring for my MJ..Tagro is very high in N...:hubba:


----------

